# Unable to run chrome!



## topcat (Aug 4, 2015)

I just updated chrome www/chromium to version 44.0.2403.125. After the upgrade, typing `chrome` from the command line or clicking on the icon no longer opens the browser window. `top` shows two chrome processes running, with one stuck at 100% CPU (I know there is a thread about _that_ problem).

This is a little inconvenient as some stuff like my Google music library and hardware accelerated Youtube does not work under Firefox, which is my main browser for other stuff. Anyone seen this with the new version? Thanks!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 4, 2015)

The high cpu usage problem has been discussed here and on the mailing list for weeks as well as a bug report.


----------



## topcat (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes I have seen it. Apparently upgrading to 10.2 fixes it. However, my main problem is that Chrome is not opening at all right now.


----------



## topcat (Aug 5, 2015)

Following another thread, I upgraded one of my VMs to 10.2-RC2. In that image chrome launches successfully, and no longer gets stuck at 100% CPU, at least in the 10 mins or so I used it for. 

So it seems it's a kernel-chrome interaction issue. There are some posts detailing the problem in the mailing lists. I guess I'll just wait for the 10.2 release.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 7, 2015)

New changes in www/chromium port.

https://github.com/gliaskos/freebsd-chromium/pull/28


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 7, 2015)

I was starting to have too many problems creeping up and decided to update from 9.3-RELEASE to 10.1. This fixed all my problems except made www/chromium worse and now have the same problem as topcat, www/chromium won't show but is running in top and shows high usage.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 7, 2015)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I was starting to have too many problems creeping up and decided to update from 9.3-RELEASE to 10.1. This fixed all my problems except made www/chromium worse and now have the same problem as topcat, chromium won't show but is running in top and shows high usage.



Yes, I know that such problem not started long time ago. The freebsd-chromium team is working hard to fix this issues.

We will update the wiki page with the related chromium bugs because it's a bit outdated (TODO list).


----------



## topcat (Aug 8, 2015)

That's great! Much appreciated.


----------



## TheDreamer (Aug 8, 2015)

Hopefully soon...my chromium-40.0.2214.115_1 is starting to feel dated.  But, that's the last version I have that works.

What ever is spinning at 100% seems to preventing it from syncing with google, and contact with most of the world. (of saying its wait on an extension, which in its state can't be accessed, controlled, disabled or deleted.  And, even if I do manage to get rid of it in finds another extension to hang on)  I had tried deleting my ~/.config/chromium directory...but then I'm stuck with bit and pieces of my configuration...so I had to delete the directory again and let re-sync after downgrading back to the 40.0... version mentioned above.

Though it does appear I finally have a chromium-44.x build from ports-mgmt/poudriere.  So, maybe I'll work up to giving it a try later this weekend.  Already been on computer longer than I had intended today....   To the point that I can barely see the screen....and if I can't see what I'm typing, my fingers produce a new language.... probably a feature of my cerebellar atrophy.

Though things with chromium are worse with my work computer....the last version that worked on there was chromium-35...and other updates finally broke it.  Part of the problem was I had held on to GNOME2 until summer intersession to replace it.

The Dreamer.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 9, 2015)

I think is better don't have the latest release installed if it doesn't work. We should apply this policy to avoid a lot of mistakes.

Please, you can make all suggestions and proposals to improve maintenance of chromium port.


----------



## Anti_Evil (Aug 10, 2015)

I was also wanted to share the problem that I'm facing with chrome (chromium-44.0.2403.125) , I'll be appreciated if development team solve the issue soon. Thank you.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 10, 2015)

Anti_Evil said:


> I was also wanted to share the problem that I'm facing with chrome (chromium-44.0.2403.125) , I'll be appreciated if development team solve the issue soon. Thank you.



Please, file a new PR if you consider it necessary, but be sure that it's not DUPLICATED.

Indeed, there is nothing wrong with submitting duplicate bug reports. The worst thing that could happen is that the developers working on the problem closes your report as a duplicate and letting a genuine problem go unnoticed.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 10, 2015)

Well, the new update didn't fix anything for me.


----------



## Anti_Evil (Aug 10, 2015)

cpm said:


> Please, file a new PR if you consider it necessary, but be sure that it's not DUPLICATED.
> 
> Indeed, there is nothing wrong with submitting duplicate bug reports. The worst thing that could happen is that the developers working on the problem closes your report as a duplicate and letting a genuine problem go unnoticed.



I've filed a bug report , Thanks.


----------



## topcat (Aug 10, 2015)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Well, the new update didn't fix anything for me.



Just tried the new update; the issue still remains.


----------



## topcat (Aug 11, 2015)

Anti_Evil said:


> I've filed a bug report , Thanks.



Can you please post a link to the bug report?


----------



## Anti_Evil (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello,
I believe it should be the link to the post:
PR 202213


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 14, 2015)

So I just upgraded to FreeBSD-RELEASE-10.2 (how do I look?!) and Chromium is working. Yay! As topcat said earlier in this thread, version 10.2 fixes or updates some things that make Chromium work so I'm happy(er). Though I must say I enjoyed my time getting reacquainted with Firefox.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 14, 2015)

drhowarddrfine said:


> So I just upgraded to FreeBSD-RELEASE-10.2 (how do I look?!) and Chromium is working. Yay! As topcat said earlier in this thread, version 10.2 fixes or updates some things that make Chromium work so I'm happy(er). Though I must say I enjoyed my time getting reacquainted with Firefox.




```
% uname -a
FreeBSD bsd.nix 10.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE #0 r286666: Wed Aug 12 15:26:37 UTC 2015  root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
Firefox works great also. No problems ATM

```
% pkg info firefox
firefox-40.0_4,1
Name  : firefox
Version  : 40.0_4,1
Installed on  : Fri Aug 14 02:59:55 CEST 2015
Origin  : www/firefox
Architecture  : freebsd:10:x86:64
Prefix  : /usr/local
Categories  : www ipv6
Licenses  :
Maintainer  : gecko@FreeBSD.org
WWW  : http://www.mozilla.com/firefox
Comment  : Web browser based on the browser portion of Mozilla
Options  :
   ALSA  : on
   BUNDLED_CAIRO  : off
   CANBERRA  : on
   DBUS  : on
   DEBUG  : off
   DTRACE  : off
   GCONF  : on
   GIO  : on
   GNOMEUI  : off
   GSTREAMER  : on
   GTK2  : on
   GTK3  : off
   LIBPROXY  : off
   OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS: on
   PGO  : off
   PROFILE  : off
   PULSEAUDIO  : off
   TEST  : off
Shared Libs required:
   libvorbisenc.so.2
   libvorbis.so.0
   libv4l2.so.0
   libstartup-notification-1.so.0
   libssl3.so.1
   libsqlite3.so.0
   libsmime3.so.1
   libpng16.so.16
   libplds4.so.1
   libplc4.so.1
   libpixman-1.so.0
   libpangoft2-1.0.so.0
   libpangocairo-1.0.so.0
   libpango-1.0.so.0
   libogg.so.0
   libnssutil3.so.1
   libnss3.so.1
   libnspr4.so.1
   libjpeg.so.8
   libintl.so.8
   libicuuc.so.55
   libicui18n.so.55
   libicudata.so.55
   libhunspell-1.3.so.0
   libharfbuzz.so.0
   libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
   libgthread-2.0.so.0
   libgraphite2.so.3
   libgobject-2.0.so.0
   libglib-2.0.so.0
   libgio-2.0.so.0
   libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0
   libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
   libfreetype.so.6
   libfontconfig.so.1
   libffi.so.6
   libevent-2.0.so.5
   libdbus-glib-1.so.2
   libdbus-1.so.3
   libcairo.so.2
   libatk-1.0.so.0
   libXt.so.6
   libXrender.so.1
   libXfixes.so.3
   libXext.so.6
   libXdamage.so.1
   libXcomposite.so.1
   libX11.so.6
   libSoundTouch.so.0
Annotations  :
   cpe  : cpe:2.3:a:mozilla:firefox:40.0:::::freebsd10:x64:4
   no_provide_shlib: yes
Flat size  : 87.9MiB
Description  :
Mozilla Firefox is a free and open source web browser descended from the
Mozilla Application Suite. It is small, fast and easy to use, and offers
many advanced features:

 o Popup Blocking
 o Tabbed Browsing
 o Live Bookmarks (ie. RSS)
 o Extensions
 o Themes
 o FastFind
 o Improved Security

WWW: http://www.mozilla.com/firefox
```


----------



## Anti_Evil (Aug 14, 2015)

Yup, works fine on 10.2-RELEASE


----------



## TheDreamer (Aug 16, 2015)

Well, I'm stuck on FreeBSD 9.3, while I don't have to be, its just easier to support just the one release.  Plus it would be a lot of work to change our current configuration management system to support two releases of FreeBSD.  Another admin had been working on adding Solaris 11, which proved to be so much of challenge that it was decided to reinstall those servers with Solaris 10.

Though I still have two FreeBSD 9.1 servers to upgrade.   I might have to resort to using pkg repo on my home system.

In the meantime, I'm using chromium-44.0.2403.130 enter this message.

At first it didn't work in the usual way.  Instead of one process consuming 100% of CPU, its now one process coming 200-250% of CPU and occasionally another chrome process consuming more than 100%, and with a few more that register with double digits.  The only thing not working is my proxy switcher, which means I can't have the browser switch to the correct proxy goes through secure tunnel into work and the rfc1918 network ranges used there..  Or make use of other proxy services, such as the one I need to use if I want to view my cable bill (can't see if I go out through cable modem, but can if I go out over DSL )

Though it left me on some proxy, and can't seem to get to it through settings....hopefully its my default HA one.  Also I was briefly interrupted when my system froze and eventually rebooted (watchdogd(8)).  On return the first time I launched chromium, it wouldn't connect to anything.  After letting it spin for while, saw it doing using more than 450% at one point, I killed it and restarted it, and now I'm online again.  The one busy process seems to be capped at 100% now. There's something weird going on....

Maybe I didn't need to change to a different switch proxy extension, except that the other was no longer being maintained and this one is new.

I did get something working in Firefox during time when I was without Chromium.  The only problem is I need to admin F5's, and the F5 devices use their dtca as the ssl cert for configuration utility.  But, Firefox won't let me access such sites that present a cert with isCA=TRUE.  There is a workaround along with this know issue in SOL16161.  But, not sure if I'll get go ahead or if I'll get tasked to do it...  Probably better to do this on site anyways.

The Dreamer.


----------



## Paolo Di Stefano (Sep 15, 2015)

topcat said:


> I just updated chrome www/chromium to version 44.0.2403.125. After the upgrade, typing `chrome` from the command line or clicking on the icon no longer opens the browser window. `top` shows two chrome processes running, with one stuck at 100% CPU (I know there is a thread about _that_ problem).
> 
> This is a little inconvenient as some stuff like my Google music library and hardware accelerated Youtube does not work under Firefox, which is my main browser for other stuff. Anyone seen this with the new version? Thanks!



Upgrade to 10.2 Release fixed it for me


----------



## bogdanov (Nov 21, 2015)

+1

10.2-RELEASE worked for me as well.


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 25, 2015)

Yep 10.2-RELEASE worked for me too.   I had to enable shared memory support; learned this by trying to launch from command line, after seeing launching from desktop icon didn't work.  I've always understood, maybe wrongly, that one of the biggest weaknesses of Windows OS was the used of shared memory, and that the big strength of UNIX systems was it not using shared memory environment.  So my question is: have I made my FreeBSD system 'weaker', by enabling shared memory? 'Weaker' might not be the best word, but you know what I mean.


----------



## kpa (Nov 25, 2015)

PacketMan said:


> Yep 10.2-RELEASE worked for me too.   I had to enable shared memory support; learned this by trying to launch from command line, after seeing launching from desktop icon didn't work.  I've always understood, maybe wrongly, that one of the biggest weaknesses of Windows OS was the used of shared memory, and that the big strength of UNIX systems was it not using shared memory environment.  So my question is: have I made my FreeBSD system 'weaker', by enabling shared memory? 'Weaker' might not be the best word, but you know what I mean.



No, no and absolutely no. Shared memory is not a weakness, it's common method of IPC (interprocess communication) that can be equally secure as any other method used for the same purpose:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inter-process_communication

FreeBSD just happens not to enable it by default for some reason, could the famous "historical reasons".


----------



## junovitch@ (Nov 30, 2015)

kpa said:


> ...
> FreeBSD just happens not to enable it by default for some reason, could the famous "historical reasons".


It could be hystercial raisens (http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=hysterical+raisens).


----------

